# Grand Solar or Aqualight Pro??? help



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Im debating in this 2 light fixtures:

Coralife Aqualight Pro 150watts MH and 2x 65watts cf

or 

ADA Grand SOlar I 150watts MH and 2x 36watts Cf


My currentt setup is all ADA including the ADA GArden Stand, money doesn't Matter i just want the more stylish one cause its gonna be at living room on where a lot of guest staying, over all i wanna make it a 5 star tank

oh and the tank scape is gonna be nature style with a lot of stems and driftwood, and this tank will be an Open Tank


----------



## howie (Jan 5, 2007)

I made the same decision for a ADA 120H. All ADA stuff except the C02 reactor, filter, and lights.

I chosed the Coralife Aqualight. I replaced the bulbs with 2 ADA 150watt greens. I like the look of the unit going the same length of the tank. Also it is black to match my stand. More wattage was also a plus. Money was not a problem for me too but the Coralife Aqualight was cheaper.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

ADA's stuff are always expensive,but worth the money,IMO if you just have a "dream tank" alll of ADA,so why dont you buy their lighting ?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

ADA all the way. Just makes everything look more uniform and simpler since like you said, you are doing it for the style and also for people coming in to see the tank.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

thanks guys, i think the grand solar would be perfect since i have the Gun metallic stand


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

here comes the problem,, the lightning arm stand for Garden Stand is only for Solar 1 ,:heh:


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

So is it 60P ? If it is then use the Solar I


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

im using 90p tank and i also have the Garden stan, Grand solar recommend using Wooden Cabinet for their arm stand


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

THe 90P is 36" wide. The Grand Solar I is 22" wide. So if you do the math, you'll have atleast 7" on each end of the tank without much light, no? And from what I've read, light from MH bulbs is linear - so they only illuminate what's directly under them for the most part. I think for a 36" you probably need two MH bulbs. Have you considered a 36" Current Outer Orbit Pro - 2 MH bulbs supplemented by T5 goodness! And moonlights baby - which are especially groovy since your tank will be in the living room. That way you can view your fish by moonlight while you catch up on your missed episodes of Curb Your Enthusiasm on TiVo!  

DJ


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Just wanna update the thread, i bought the ADA Grand Solar I 2x 36watts CF and 150watts MH and i really like it, the MH is so bright i think its just enough for the 90p. Next Project would be the ADA Wooden stand and Arm Stand.

What would you guys recomend

Metalic Gray or Black?


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

I like the Gun metallic,dont know how do you think :heh:


----------

